# January 2014 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Taffy Clayton (15 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Nokotaheaven (11 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

paintedpastures (9 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

caljane (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BarrelBunny (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SeemsLegit (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Lacelynn (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

trailhorserider (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DocIsMyPony (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

wakiya (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Oliveren15 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

armydogs (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

eventrider (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

WesternRider88 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

FoxyJumper (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tobysthebesthorseever (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Khainon (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

equine24 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

HeroMyOttb (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Nell J (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

KatieAndZanzibar (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

tayloranngenevieve (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Rachel1786 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

amberly (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

AQHAwindrunner (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TremayneLove (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Barrels4Lyfe (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Barrelracer88 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Horses4Healing (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

AngieLee (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Strawberry4Me (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

sorrel Thoroughbreds (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Taralynn (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Roperchick (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SaskGal (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

eleora9001 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MidnightDestiny (0 votes)


----------

